# What's the Store Name for Eheim 2217 at 195$ in kitchener



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I had goten this info before, but cant find the name or phone or website of the shop that is around kitchener and sells Eheim 2217 at 195 $ tax in, and his name is John, and comes to Mississauga once a month.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/

I don't think he has a retail store, just mail order and pickup


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks dude


----------

